

Startup Business Plan — How an Investor will Evaluate Your Work - shabadoozie
http://roachpost.com/2010/02/24/startup-business-plan-how-an-investor-will-evaluate-it/

======
jasonlbaptiste
decent post, but the smart investors sincerely care about your product. if
you're an early stage startup, it's actually the validation to me that your
team can walk the walk. I think fred wilson said something at fowa like: "we
try products for a bit first and if they're within our investment thesis/we
like them, we invite the founders to come pitch us".

